# Second Android Streaming bug



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm on the old treadmill streaming college football (which, given the first problem I ran into, I remembered to say record for an extra 3 hours this time). It is working fine, great picture and sound, then about 11 or 12 minutes after I started watching, it freezes and a busy circle starts spinning. I'm still getting a strong wi-fi signal, but no matter how long I wait, it just keeps spinning.

So I exit all the way out of the app, then start it up again, and go to my shows and pick the recording I started earlier, and drag the current time all the way to the end, and the football game starts streaming again.

Naturally, when I finish the treadmill session and exit the program, it doesn't ask about deleting the recording because it doesn't remember it was one started just for streaming.

It certainly works great when it works, but I keep running into quirks :-(.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I had a similar problem with a movie. I watched half of it on the tablet the day before and tried to pick up watching it on my tablet the next day and it would spin forever. In fact, I was unable to get it to ever play it- from the mid, start, near the end, after closing and restarting the TiVo app... NEVER. It would just show the never-ending spinning circle.

And yet I could play any other video just fine. AND I could go into the living room and watch the movie on the TV that it would not finish playing on the tablet.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Once again, watching Monday Night Football on the Nexus 7. Worked for about 10 minutes, then spinning circle for as long as I cared to wait. Nothing wrong with wi-fi signal.


----------

